# Some more uglies



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

So, I had finished up all my yard work on Saturday. Thought I was gonna have to bolt an outboard on the mower for awhile, but got it done finally. I hadn't been fishing in about a month, mainly due to work and all the dang rain. Decided I would pull the yak out and get some exercise, and try to prepare myself for the kayak fun run next weekend. I caught a half dozen or so crabs in the traps Sunday morning, so I loaded up and headed down to launch at the intercoastal. A brisk 45 minute paddle later, I pulled the yak up on the beach and got after it. 1st cast, I don't even think the crab made it to the bottom, and was crushed. Tried to horse the fish a little to much, and broke off my 50lb braid, I lost a solid fish due to no patience. Tied on another rig, and let it rip. Fish on in about 30 seconds, landed the first of 5 uglies in the 2 hours I was there.5 fish, on 7 casts and broke off 2 fish. Good way to spend a morning on the water. Paddle back in was brutal, fighting 20 mph cross winds...**** good workout though...
Sorry, only got pictures of 3 of the fish. Was fighting wet hands, rain, and phone not cooperating.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report. Sounds like a lot of fun, except for the return trip.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It sounds like you knew exactly where you needed to fish.


----------



## spikehunter (May 23, 2013)

Sounds like a great workout between the yard work, the paddling and horsing in 5 of those things, sounds like a great day!


----------



## onplane (Jul 26, 2017)

I'd like to try fishing with crabs. I assume whether you trap them to eat or fish with, they have to meet the 5' minimum size limit. Is that correct? Also, I understand that often half a crab is enough even when fishing for bull reds. Is having parts of crabs a problem when the game warden shows up? I really, really don't like to get tickets.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice haul, they don't call them Big Uglies for nothing.


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

onplane said:


> I'd like to try fishing with crabs. I assume whether you trap them to eat or fish with, they have to meet the 5' minimum size limit. Is that correct? Also, I understand that often half a crab is enough even when fishing for bull reds. Is having parts of crabs a problem when the game warden shows up? I really, really don't like to get tickets.


Yep, always follow size restrictions and no sponge crabs & such.....1/2 crab on about a 7/0 circle hook is plenty for your bull drum....Red or Black
1/4 crab on a 4 or 5/0 circle is great for your puppy drum and even some convicts


----------



## onplane (Jul 26, 2017)

Gizzmo said:


> Yep, always follow size restrictions and no sponge crabs & such.....1/2 crab on about a 7/0 circle hook is plenty for your bull drum....Red or Black
> 1/4 crab on a 4 or 5/0 circle is great for your puppy drum and even some convicts


Thanks Gizzmo


----------



## onplane (Jul 26, 2017)

onplane said:


> I assume whether you trap them to eat or fish with, they have to meet the 5' minimum size limit.


If I wait for 5' crabs I'll never get a chance-meant 5"


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

onplane said:


> If I wait for 5' crabs I'll never get a chance-meant 5"


Man, if your catching 5' crabs, to hell with the fish!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Great report. Uglies are the TANKS of the intercoastal. I've fished occasionally for them during some past winters in Port Aransas. Usually used a 1/2 crab on a 7/0. In the winter, they catch them in the Park that is right next to the ferry landing on the island.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

good report.


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

BBCAT said:


> Nice haul, they don't call them Big Uglies for nothing.


Right!


----------

